# What V cube order # are YOU?



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 23, 2008)

Im #704 lol. 

Also lets have a little fun while we do this.

Order #1's V-Cube has been touched by Frank Morris
Order #10's V-Cube its really a Rubik's with extra pieces glued on 
Order #13's V-Cube will break the SECOND they turn it
Order #112 Will decide when they get their V-Cube (what the hell was i thinking paying over 100$ for cubes?)
Order#236 Will hit sub 7 on their very first V cube 7x7 Solve.
Order#400's V-Cube is CURSED. oooooooooh


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Im #704 lol.
> 
> Also lets have a little fun while we do this.
> 
> ...




Ahaha im order #110, i ordered at ~7.50 AM on Friday. Lol "a Rubik's with extra pieces glued on". Do we get an E-mail when they get shipped out or...?


----------



## Radical Seal (Jun 23, 2008)

Im order #30.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 23, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Im #704 lol.
> ...



Yeah i was wondering the same thing myself. Oh well I guess we'll ust have to wait and see.. 

also everyone feel free to come up with your own order# myths too if you like xD


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

#53 over here!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2008)

638...zzz when would they ship it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Im #704 lol.
> 
> Also lets have a little fun while we do this.
> 
> ...



Orderer #704 will be so moved, humbled, and inspired by his V-Cubes that he'll decide to write correctly on cubing forums, and act a less silly in general.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 23, 2008)

ya alwaysssss gotta pick on me dont ya??


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm #55


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 23, 2008)

#477

I was away this weekend so I saw the release a day after most guys.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have #69. Please no jokes about this


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 23, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I have #69. Please no jokes about this



Sorry Lars but at least I do need to add a smiley due to your comment....


----------



## Joël (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice one Lars!

I have #735. I actually found out this night and orderd right away at around 1:30 AM. I believe I am just in time . I only ordered 1 6x6 and 1 7x7.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 23, 2008)

I got order #29 . Unfortunately, however, this was not one of the orders placed while the store was "accidentally" open a week or so before it opened officially.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 23, 2008)

#190

Can't wait till they come, and soon after that, iPhone release!

Heh, July will be a great month.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2008)

#135

I ordered Thursday at around 10:00pm EST.

myths:
-------
order #555 gets a free 5x5x5
order #666 gets a free 6x6x6
order #777 gets a free 7x7x7
order #888 gets an IOU for a free 8x8x8 ;-)

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

#435... hopefully they process fast; I want mine before Nationals.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 23, 2008)

#9

I might get mine before Nationals, but it's too bad I'm not fast


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondering about who's the #1...


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

im #408

sorry jazztheif81 i cant just but laugh a bit when i see those two numbers together


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 23, 2008)

i'm #460. ordered a 7x7x7


----------



## icke (Jun 23, 2008)

i just wonted to checked the page if there is a new update on and there i found it "the shop is open" i ordered right away #452
was faster then my preposter


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2008)

I used to be #10 but I put in the wrong CC security code  I had to wait for them to reopen the store, and now I'm #41.


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2008)

Order Number 740.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was order #261, one of each, ordered Friday morning.


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm #180. only ordered a 6x6x6.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG v-cubes.com needs a better server because they've reached their bandwidth quota check it out


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 24, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> #135
> 
> I ordered Thursday at around 10:00pm EST.
> 
> ...



#554. Darn! So close! Do I at least get a free bandaged 5x5x5? 

I ordered three cubes and one pillow.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> OMG v-cubes.com needs a better server because they've reached their bandwidth quota check it out



I wonder if the speedcubing.com link slashdotted them.

Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> ya alwaysssss gotta pick on me dont ya??





He does, probably because of how funny you talk


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > ya alwaysssss gotta pick on me dont ya??
> ...



BAH!! bullies you all are! bullies!


----------



## RobH629 (Jun 27, 2008)

Bah, I'm order #873 Whatever.. anyone know how long until they get sent out? I'm not expecting mine for a month probably.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 27, 2008)

Order 699!

i really hope they come soon!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

I just tried tracking my shipment number:

Date and time Status DHL Facility Location
6/26/2008 7:58 pm Clearance Delay Athens, Greece
7:56 pm Processed at DHL Location. Athens, Greece
7:25 pm Departing origin. Athens, Greece
12:19 pm Picked Up by DHL.

So there's a "clearance delay" in Athens. I hope it gets straightened out okay. Hmmm.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, this is just getting annoying. What kind of business practice is it to ship random orders, instead of by order #. I really hope I get mine next week, or I'm going to be very angry. You don't like to see Dan angry!


----------



## Jack (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine says:

June 26, 2008 19:58 Athens-Greece Clearance Delay

June 26, 2008 23:23 Athens-Greece Shipment picked up

So it seems like it's through the clearance delay, but at the top it still says the status is clearance delay as of June 26, 2008 19:58.


----------



## Radical Seal (Jun 27, 2008)

Taylor said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, this is just getting annoying. What kind of business practice is it to ship random orders, instead of by order #. I really hope I get mine next week, or I'm going to be very angry. You don't like to see Dan angry!
> ...


Im order#30 and still not shipped. People with order #'s 200+ are being shipped!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't gotten a shipping email, but Verdes says that mine has been shipped, and will arrive next week.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 27, 2008)

> Im order#30 and still not shipped. People with order #'s 200+ are being shipped!




Umm no. Im order #110 and mine has been shipped out and i can track


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Do they email you when they ship your order?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

DHL sends you an email saying the cubes have been shipped, and it includes a tracking number.

Mine now says "Depart Facility", after "Clearance processing complete". So it looks like they've left Athens.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 27, 2008)

My order itself got here earlier than the e-mail saying that it's been shiped x).


----------



## Venividivici (Jun 28, 2008)

Order #101 for 6x6
and #1174 for my 7x7
I had to do some creative money moving!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 28, 2008)

#1205, me my brother and Anders Larssons cubes got that order number.


----------



## Venividivici (Jun 30, 2008)

For all of you that did not get a tracking number like me. Call DHL they will give you the tracking number. All you tell them that your tracking a package from Corinth, Greece, know the company name and give them your shipping address! 

good luck guy. 

P.S. my V cube is in Phoenix AZ and I live in Los Angeles so i should get it tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm order #1139  hope I get them before july 19 (we have a comp, and the guy who ordered with me will be here, so would be nice if they had already arrived)


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

venividivici (nice nick by the way), what order number were you?

I am yet to get a tracking number. If I don't get cubes tomorrow, I may call DHL.


----------



## Venividivici (Jul 1, 2008)

pjk said:


> venividivici (nice nick by the way), what order number were you?
> 
> I am yet to get a tracking number. If I don't get cubes tomorrow, I may call DHL.



I was order #101 for my 6x6. You should call DHL because i got no word from V cubes. Just tell them your tracking a package from Corinthos, Greece and they will ask for your shipping address. DHL will give you the tracking #. 

I will need to call in the next few days because i also ordered a 7x7 when i got some more money. That order is #1174. 

Thanks I like the name too. I tried to be a little different when picking a name.


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 1, 2008)

#1226

lol


----------



## Radu (Jul 1, 2008)

#1343 






.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 1, 2008)

Today I got the E-Mail from DHL that I will get my package and I can track it, but there is no information when I try to track it. *?*


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 1, 2008)

And again one thing makes me really nervous is:

WEIGHT: 0.5

I ordered a 5x5x5 a 6x6x6 and a 7x7x7, so it should be about 0.8 kg or a little bit more. Can someone who allready got his cubes post how much weight was specified and which cubes were ordered?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm order #1457 

Wow that's a lot of orders...

I don't know if I can wait 2 weeks(or more maybe) for them :S


----------



## Ton (Jul 3, 2008)

I had three orders , same weight 0.5 ,actually it was much more. I gues it is one shipment rate , so they do not care for the correct weight 

So do not worry , only check the cubes on arrival , they are send in a plastic back -not a good idea- this can cause some damage to packing or the cubes may come out of the box -the plastic still will hold them-

Not a very good packing -the plactic DHL back- if you are a collector, I gues I have to get some other with undamge packing someday.

Ton


----------



## Remeberthe314 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im, like order 1600 bagillion 


hope i get mine soon though, dont think they deliver on saturday or sunday 

oh well ill just have to wait three more days, its coming to the US right now since it just departed.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, I ordered like a week ago, and it was delivered TODAY  I'm so happy and the cube is really cool  dont even know my order #


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm 17xx can't remember exactly. I just got an e-mail saying it _was_ delivered in two days time


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

YAY you are getting a V-cube dene!!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2008)

One of each, Luke  . $340.99


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

When i ordered mine i dont think it ever mentioned the weight of it, or maybe it did i just never noticed.. meh lol im kinda regretting i didnt get 6x6 now


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 12, 2008)

only 7x7x7?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> only 7x7x7?



nah i got 5x5 and the 7x7. 6x6 seemed to boring to me at the time but now it seems really cool and i wish i got it lol.


----------



## cwdana (Jul 28, 2008)

When you ordered your V-Cubes, did you HAVE to pay through PayPal?


----------



## cwdana (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm order #2413!

What a fortune they've made.


----------



## Malachai (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm late into this thread, cuz I didn't see it before.

I was order #545, and I got my 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 about 6 days, 13 hours, and 38 minutes after I ordered it. Not that I was keeping tabs or anything. 

Not that it mattered, my times are crap. Wish I was a true "speedcuber", my 3x3 time is just over 30s, my 7x7 was 20:51.19 my third solve. I haven't timed it since then, I was so disgusted...lol

I've never been to a competition, and don't plan on going til I average below 20s on my 3x3 and under 45s on my OH.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2008)

#2278 for my 6x6x6.


----------



## yeti09 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was order #411 (for all three).


----------



## cwdana (Jul 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> #2278 for my 6x6x6.



You'll have to let me know when you receive yours. I'm 200 behind you so I'd guess I'd get it shortly after. (Depending on how frequent orders are coming in, I guess.)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Got my 6x6x6 this morning!

So far I have solved it 4 times. Hasn't popped once. 


Somehow I managed to screw up the OLL parity TWICE on it.


----------



## cwdana (Jul 31, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Got my 6x6x6 this morning!
> 
> So far I have solved it 4 times. Hasn't popped once.
> 
> ...



Awesome. The family of 3 shipped this morning for me. 

I'm assuming a 2 week in-transit time to the US.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2008)

cwdana said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 6x6x6 this morning!
> ...



I received mine 1 week to the day that I placed my order.


----------



## TheRubikZone (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm #985. It arrived about a week or two after I ordered (in Australia).


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 7, 2008)

How long does it take from the time you pay to the time they ship the cubes out? I'm thinking it's too late for me to order it, because it won't arrive in time before NOS :S


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, for me it took...6 days From being shipped to arriving at my doorstep in saskatchewan. So harris, depending on when it is shipped, you could be good.


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, so only a week for shipping? So for your case, how long did it take to actually get it shipped from the time you first make the order though?


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2008)

sunday i ordered a 5x5 v-cube (order #2801) and today i think it has been shipped. so with alot of luck i will get it tomorrow 

i've ordered a Black version. is there any difference between the black and white in the way the handle. (speedwise)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> sunday i ordered a 5x5 v-cube (order #2801) and today i think it has been shipped. so with alot of luck i will get it tomorrow
> 
> i've ordered a Black version. is there any difference between the black and white in the way the handle. (speedwise)


blacks are faster(kenya...not to be racist...just funny)
whites are smoother
that 'racist' thing sounds weird for caucasians, lol


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2008)

i hope it cut's corners alto better then my ES. my ES locks up very often. i think the v-cube doesn't lock that much.


----------



## cwdana (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's a breakdown of my ship times for V-Cubes. Similar to Hadley. 

Ordered on a Tuesday
Shipped on that Friday
Arrived on the following Tuesday.

1 week to the day from order to arrival.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 11, 2008)

i have the luck dat ik live in europe(netherlands), so that's not very far away from greece. my last order came the next day after it was shipped


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 11, 2008)

At Mathcamp, everyone was interested in the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, so I got together $10 each from a lot of people for a group order.

Camp started: July 5
Order placed: July 17th
Cubes arrived: August 9th
Camp ended: August 10th

Uh-huh. I was expecting everyone to be able to play with them for over a week. V-Cubes would have been great for a group of over 100 young mathematicians. Instead, I found out late Saturday that they finally came, and left 4:45 the next morning. I didn't even have time to repair the 6x6x6, which will probably make it to next year broken. (It probably broke at camp, not unexpected, but if it had come earlier, I would have been able to fix it and find a way to keep it fixed.)


----------



## Harris Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh no, so it seems with that the shipping/processing of orders are getting slower and slower (but also cheaper)?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 11, 2008)

we are neighbors to Greece so the shipping won't be so expensive i think! (i will buy in a couple of months)


----------



## cwdana (Aug 12, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Oh no, so it seems with that the shipping/processing of orders are getting slower and slower (but also cheaper)?



Not necessarily. 

I ordered July 29th (after Lucas). They arrived August 5th.

Guess it just depends on location.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 12, 2008)

And today my v-cube 5 arrived  
- Ordered Sunday evening.
- Delivered Tuesday.

It's still very stiff, but it already cut's corners better then my ES.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

yay!
it shipped!
how many days until i get them, though??


----------



## BadgerSex (Aug 14, 2008)

For me, it was three business days after ordering/shipping (the order was processed very quickly).


----------



## tommstokoe (Jul 21, 2009)

16322 # :fp


----------



## Edam (Jul 21, 2009)

08-14-2008 01:30 AM ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2009)

Edam said:


> 08-14-2008 01:30 AM ?



I'm glad he posted. It's interesting to see what number they're up to by now.

Not that it necessarily means anything (since they could be doing odd things with their order numbers, and it's hard to tell how resellers play into this), but it's interesting if this means they've had a total of >16000 orders.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I did order one and I have now solved it about 12 times now. Order number #16015. Date was 09/07/2009. Time was 19:47, Greece time.


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

#17537 It's labor day though, so there will be a slight delay.


----------

